# lowering question



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

hey guys. question.........with a 1-2 inch suspension drop, are you no longer able to get the correct caster camber adjustment needed for the factory settings, without the kit that is sold for the car for like $170 bucks? if i don't have to buy that kit, i don't want to. thanks.


----------



## stupidaznmunkey (Apr 22, 2006)

what you can do is just rotate your tires every 5000 miles or so or else the tires will definately wear faster.

be sure, after you lower your car to definately get an alignment so your toe is correct. after a 1-2 inch drop, the camber will probably not be TOO horrible - probably like 1-2 degrees. but you'll need to rotate the tires if you dont want the camber kit. you might even only need to get a rear camber kit. 

anybody with more specific knowledge?


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

stupidaznmunkey said:


> what you can do is just rotate your tires every 5000 miles or so or else the tires will definately wear faster.
> 
> be sure, after you lower your car to definately get an alignment so your toe is correct. after a 1-2 inch drop, the camber will probably not be TOO horrible - probably like 1-2 degrees. but you'll need to rotate the tires if you dont want the camber kit. you might even only need to get a rear camber kit.


Right on the money there Munkey. Not bad for yer 4th post. 5000-6000 is good for a general performance cars, but with all the probs the new goat has had with tire wear and camber and such, If I got that 1-2''drop on the new goat, I would actually rotate every 4000-4500 miles with a weekly visual check of my tires. I would also spend five bucks to buy a tire tread guage.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks guys, but that doesn't actually answer the question i had. i know that the negative camber will increase, but what i am asking is if the stock adjustment for the camber front and back will allow you to get back to the stock negative camber settings if you lowert it. thanks.


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

I would assume that you still could get it back to stock settings, but not 100% sure on that. I'd ask a suspension specialist.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

ok. thanks dude. i have a feelling that the camber kit they sell is just a way to sell a useless product. 1-2 degrees of negative camber should be built into the stock adjustment.


----------



## stupidaznmunkey (Apr 22, 2006)

enjracing said:


> ok. thanks dude. i have a feelling that the camber kit they sell is just a way to sell a useless product. 1-2 degrees of negative camber should be built into the stock adjustment.


you might or might not be able to get into stock adjustment WITHOUT a camber kit. You should look at the kind of camber kits available and see whether the drop for your car will need a kit. 

When I said 1-2 degrees, I meant getting within 1-2 degrees of stock specs, not adjusting it. just trying to clear things up  

good luck man!


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

will do. thanks.


----------



## MLegere (Mar 25, 2006)

1' Drop on the front you will be able to get the car back to factory spec. 1/2" drop on the rear and you WILL NOT be able to get the car back to factory spec. You will need a rear camber kit for the rear.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

wow. ok. thanks buddy.


----------

